# Molybdenum (MO) dangerous to shrimp/fish??



## Egonsgirl (Feb 28, 2012)

Was looking into root tabs for my plants, and came across a product which sounds great, but contains this chemical. On the label it states this (MO) is toxic to ruminant animals. Now I understand that it was talking about above ground animals if consumed, but do you think it would be dangerous for our little shrimpies??? or fish? as some of them tend to nibble on our plants too. Any opinions welcomed ... thanks


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Mo as a micronutrient for plants is made available in such small quantities in fertilizer mixes that it won't hurt your animals. Plants need it, but only in trace amounts. If your fertilizer contains Mo, it's a quality fertilizer, not like the plain N-P-K stuff (what I call "Twinkies for plants.")


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

The amounts that molybdenum is present in fertilizers will not be toxic to shrimp unless you were to severely overdose.

There is also copper, along with other heavy metals that are present in trace fertilizers, but again, the dose is so small that it is not harmful.

The dose makes the poison; in correct dosages acetominophen (brand name: Tylenol) will help a headache. In overdoses, it will cause acute liver damage.


----------



## Egonsgirl (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks for replies!


----------

